# Meetings > Workshops >  Workshop: Υπηρεσίες AWMN Νο2... ΑΝΑZΗΤΗΣΗ ΝΕΑΣ ΗΜ/ΝΙΑΣ

## socrates

*ΤΟ WORKSHOP ΑΝΑΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ 
μέχρι να βρεθεί νέα ημερομηνία που να βολεύει*

*Υπηρεσίες AWMN*
_Πέρα από μια απλή σύνδεση_

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να δούμε το δεύτερο μέρος αφού σε 6 μήνες από την τελευταία φορά έχουν αλλάξει πολλά!!!!!  ::  

ΗΜ/ΝΙΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ: ???
ΤΟΠΟΣ: Έδρα Συλλόγου, Αμερικής 17 

ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: 
Μετά από αρκετές ώρες στησίματος στην ταράτσα, συνεχείς δοκιμές και ρυθμίσεις, κάνεις το πρώτο association και βλέπεις τα leds της κάρτας δικτύου να αναμοσβήνουν σαν τρελά από τα πρώτα πακέτα που καταφθάνουν στον προσωπικό σου router. Ο κόπος σου αρχίζει και πιάνει τόπο και σιγά-σιγά, βλέπεις στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου την θεωρεία να γίνεται πράξη. 

Είσαι πλέον μέλος του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δίκτυου Αθηνών (AWMN) και μπορείς να χαρείς υπηρεσίες όπως File Sharing, Gaming, Δικτυακή Επικοινωνία-Εκπαίδευση κ.α. 

Μα ποιες είναι ακριβώς οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται;... ποιος τις παρέχει και γιατί;... πως είναι κατανεμημένες στο δίκτυο;... ποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις απαιτούνται;... ποια είναι η διαθεσιμότητα και οι περιορισμοί;...(και τέλος και σημαντικότερο) ... πως μπορείς να φτιάξεις τις δικές σου υπηρεσίες; 

Στη συνάντηση θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε στα παραπάνω με απλό και σαφή τρόπο. 

TOPICS (Διάρκεια 3-4 ώρες)

- Γνωριμία: Δύο λόγια για το awmn και τους κόμβους του δικτύου
- Υπηρεσίες Καταγραφής και Διαχείρισης Κόμβου
- Υπηρεσίες File Sharing 
- Υπηρεσίες Επικοινωνίας 
- Υπηρεσίες Εκπαίδευσης 
- Multiplayer Games 
- Internet και awmn
- Κατανομή Υπηρεσιών και διαθεσιμότητα
- Προβλήματα - Περιορισμοί
- Στήσιμο σταθμού: Πως μπορώ να προσφέρω; 
- Απο εδώ και πέρα τι? Το άμεσο μέλλον.

_* H ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής μπορεί να αλλάξει ύστερα από δική σας προτροπή και αν κριθεί από τους εισηγητές αναγκαίο._

----------


## ngia

To βάρος μετατοπίζεται σιγά σιγά από το φυσικό επίπεδο προς το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών. Υπηρεσίες αιχμής όπως το VoIP και τα παιχνίδια αλλάζουν τη μορφή του awmn.
Στο μέλλον ίσως έχουμε το awmn σαν ένα δίκτυο υπηρεσιών περισσότερο από ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Οι υπηρεσίες έχουν ήδη δημιουργήσει ισχυρές σχέσεις εξάρτησεις, αφού για πολλούς το δίκτυο είναι πλέον η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, το τηλέφωνο, η τηλεόραση, η ψυχαγωγία, η επικοινωνία, η εκπαίδευση τους.
Για πολλούς το "κόπηκε το awmn" είναι πλέον ισοδύμαμο με το "κόπηκε το ρεύμα" (πόσα πράγματα μπορείς να κάνεις όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα?)


1.

----------


## dti

2.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

3.

----------


## hedgehog

4.  ::

----------


## ianeira

5.

----------


## fatsoulas

6 Για μένα

----------


## antonisk7

7 , ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται  ::

----------


## aprin

8.

----------


## eaggelidis

Παραμονή Καθαρής Δευτέρας ?????

Αφήστε το AWMN και πιάστε τον αετό....

Μήπως να γίνει 2 εβδομάδες μετά ?

----------


## geosia

9. Και εγώ μέσα, τώρα που άρχισαν τα μαθήματα δεν τα χάνω με τίποτα.  ::

----------


## kats

10 για εμένα

----------


## yorgos

11  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

εγω δεν περνω νουμερο αλλα θα ερθω

----------


## hedgehog

> Παραμονή Καθαρής Δευτέρας ?????
> 
> Αφήστε το AWMN και πιάστε τον αετό....
> 
> Μήπως να γίνει 2 εβδομάδες μετά ?


Πράγματι... δεν το είχα προσέξει... Είναι κάπως βάρβαρο!!!  ::  
Για την συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία μου είναι κάπως δύσκολο  ::

----------


## acoul

Νομίζω ότι είναι το 13 ... Μπράβο socrates !!

----------


## socrates

Θα γίνει αλλό ΣΚ για να μην πέσει τριήμερο!
Stay tuned!

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει Σάββατο 25 Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## nbaltas

εάν όντως αλλάξει ημερομηνία κρατηστε 1 θεση για μενα

*14*

και 1 για ενα φιλο που τις προσεχεις μερες μπαινει στο δικτυο κ τον ενδιαφερει

*15*

----------


## Evilakos

> Είσαι πλέον μέλος του *Αθηναικού Μητροπολιτικού Δίκτυου Αθηνών (AWMN)*


*Ασύρματου* Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (AWMN).
Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> 
> Είσαι πλέον μέλος του *Αθηναικού Μητροπολιτικού Δίκτυου Αθηνών (AWMN)*
> 
> 
> *Ασύρματου* Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (AWMN).
> Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους!!!


Οουυυυυπςςςςς πως ξέφυγε αυτό????  ::  

Διορθώνεται αμέσως  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

16 αν με βολέψει η αλλαγή ημερομηνίας.

----------


## ianeira

17 Vasiliki.

----------


## Papatrexas

Βρε παιδιά και εγώ ήθελα να έρθω αλλά τη συγκεκριμμένη ημερομηνία μάλλον θα είμαι στο *PatraWMN*  ::   ::   ::  Καρναβάλι  ::  !

Αν αλλάξει κάτι...

----------


## socrates

> Θα γίνει αλλό ΣΚ για να μην πέσει τριήμερο!
> Stay tuned!
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει Σάββατο 25 Φεβρουαρίου.


Τελικά έκλεισε για *25 Φεβρουαρίου*!

----------


## slapper

Ελα και το 18!!!!!
Μάλλον//  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Θα γίνει αλλό ΣΚ για να μην πέσει τριήμερο!
> Stay tuned!
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει Σάββατο 25 Φεβρουαρίου.
> 
> 
> Τελικά έκλεισε για *25 Φεβρουαρίου*!


άλλαξε την ημερομηνία στην επικεφαλίδα

----------


## socrates

Έχει αλλάξει!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Θα φέρω και παρέα ασύνδετο οπότε +1=19

----------


## spidey

20 Αλλα δεν είναι και απόλυτο να μπορέσω!!

----------


## STEL10S

21

----------


## SV1EOD

22

----------


## messinianet

23;

----------


## socrates

ΛΟΓΩ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΠΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΤΤΑΣ *ΛΟΓΩ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑΣ ΒΙΑΣ* ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ WORKSHOP...

*ΤΟ WORKSHOP ΑΝΑΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ!!!!*

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=240844#240844 wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=240844#240844 internet

Σαφώς δεν μπορούν να γίνουν δύο events την ίδια μέρα και για να γίνει η εκδήλωση της Πίττας (που έχει προτεραιότητα ως ετήσιο event) χρειάζεται κάποια προετοιμασία.

Τώρα γιατί επιλέχτηκε το Σάββατο μην ρωτάτε εμένα!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

:: 
Τουλάχιστον να γινόταν στις 11:00 ώστε να κάτσουμε να βοηθήσουμε και στην προετοιμασία της πίτας? Λογικά θα έχουμε τελειώσει 4-5 ώρες πριν οπότε θα υπάρχει άφθονος χρόνος.

----------


## socrates

> Τουλάχιστον να γινόταν στις 11:00 ώστε να κάτσουμε να βοηθήσουμε και στην προετοιμασία της πίτας? Λογικά θα έχουμε τελειώσει 4-5 ώρες πριν οπότε θα υπάρχει άφθονος χρόνος.


Όσοι συμφωνούν ας κάνουν ένα post από κάτω! Αν μαζευτεί αρκετός κόσμος για το workshop θα γίνει.

Προς το παρόν βάζω ένα ερωτηματικό στο τίτλο αναβάλεται!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ και ο ασύνδετος 2.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Καλά μην τρέχετε όλοι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hedgehog

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Babba
> 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να γινόταν στις 11:00 ώστε να κάτσουμε να βοηθήσουμε και στην προετοιμασία της πίτας? Λογικά θα έχουμε τελειώσει 4-5 ώρες πριν οπότε θα υπάρχει άφθονος χρόνος.
> 
> 
> Όσοι συμφωνούν ας κάνουν ένα post από κάτω! Αν μαζευτεί αρκετός κόσμος για το workshop θα γίνει.


προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία αντίριση

----------


## nbaltas

...παιδια θελω να παρεβρεθω τοσο στο workshop οσο και στην κοπη της πιτας (οπως αλλωστε οι περισσοτεροι)...

για αυτο τον λογο δεν νομιζετε οτι ειναι λιγο...βαρυ να ειμαστε στο συλλογο απο τις 10.30-11 μεχρι και μετα τις 9 το βραδυ?? (λογικα αφου η κοπη ειναι στις 7 σιγουρα θα τραβηξει ως τις 9....)

απλα το αναφερω...

(βεβαια αν τελικα αποφασιστει να γινουν και τα δυο εκεινη τη μερα 11 και 7 αντιστοιχα με βλεπω να κανω την ολοημερια στο συλλογο...)

----------


## ianeira

> ...παιδια θελω να παρεβρεθω τοσο στο workshop οσο και στην κοπη της πιτας (οπως αλλωστε οι περισσοτεροι)...
> 
> για αυτο τον λογο δεν νομιζετε οτι ειναι λιγο...βαρυ να ειμαστε στο συλλογο απο τις 10.30-11 μεχρι και μετα τις 9 το βραδυ?? (λογικα αφου η κοπη ειναι στις 7 σιγουρα θα τραβηξει ως τις 9....)
> 
> απλα το αναφερω...


Εδώ συμφωνώ. 




> (βεβαια αν τελικα αποφασιστει να γινουν και τα δυο εκεινη τη μερα 11 και 7 αντιστοιχα με βλεπω να κανω την ολοημερια στο συλλογο...)


Εδώ πάλι όχι.

----------


## lambrosk

Σωκράτη προτείνω μια ημ/νία την Κυριακή στις 26/02 που αναβλήθηκε το Mikrotik Workshop #2 του Νικήτα αλλιώς πάει για Σάββατο 4 Μαρτίου ( 6 Κ.Δευτέρα) ή μετά Σ-Κ 18-19 Μαρτίου...

Θα πρότεινα μια ψηφοφορία σε αυτές και όποτε μαζευτεί ποιο πολύς κόσμος.,..

----------


## socrates

> Σωκράτη προτείνω μια ημ/νία την Κυριακή στις 26/02 που αναβλήθηκε το Mikrotik Workshop #2 του Νικήτα αλλιώς πάει για Σάββατο 4 Μαρτίου ( 6 Κ.Δευτέρα) ή μετά Σ-Κ 18-19 Μαρτίου...
> 
> Θα πρότεινα μια ψηφοφορία σε αυτές και όποτε μαζευτεί ποιο πολύς κόσμος.,..


Λάμπρο το ανέφερα νωρίτερα και εγώ αλλά δυστυχώς από ότι έγραψε ο Νικήτας δεν γίνεται...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> *ΗΧΟΣΟΡΠ*
> Λόγω *μη διαθεσιμότητας του χώρου* και του εισηγητή, (ανωτέρα βία και τα δύο) το workshop πάει μία εβδομάδα μετά, στις 05 Μαρτίου.
> 
> 
> Νικήτα θα μπορούσε να μεταφερθεί το workshop με τις υπηρεσίες την Κυριακή; Πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η έδρα;





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Νικήτα θα μπορούσε να μεταφερθεί το workshop με τις υπηρεσίες την Κυριακή; Πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η έδρα;
> 
> 
> ¨οχι προέκυψε ανάγκη απο άλλο σωματείο και προηγείται

----------


## socrates

Επειδή δεν υπάρχουν συμμετοχές (λογικό μου φαίνεται λόγω της κοπής της πίττας)... το workshop αναβάλεται μέχρι να βρεθεί ελεύθερο weekend.

----------


## ianeira

Τελικά το workshop θα γίνει?? 18 Μαρτίου νομίζω είναι καλή ημερομηνία + απ’ ότι είδα είναι free. So Hobbit?? 18 Μαρτίου κατά τις 15:00 είναι καλά??  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Μμμμμμ πολύ καλή ιδέα Μαρία τόσο στην επιλογή της ημέρας όσο και της ώρας. Αν γίνει εγω είμαι μέσα

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Στις 17 είναι η ολονυκτία της κλίκας του cs. (το 3ο awmn championship).
Μήπως να πάει στις 19 (ημέρα Κυριακή) το μεσημέρι?

----------


## socrates

Μπορεί κάποιος από ΔΣ ή σύνδεσμος με ΕΘΕΜ ή κάποιος άλλος να μου πει αν όντως 18 Μαρτίου είναι ελεύθερη ημερομηνία.

Σύμφωνα με το ημερολόγιο των event δεν υπάρχει κάτι εκείνη την μέρα!

Όσον αφορά για την ώρα... το συζητάμε  :: 

Edit:
@babba αν πάει 15:00 δεν νομίζω να υπάρxει πρόβλημα με όσους έχουν πάει για CS.

----------

